#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Script para desligamento em Nobreak da APC é necessário?

## ccbsumare

Olá pessoal, estou com uma duvida, fiz uma busca no google a repeito de como funciona o desligamento do sistema conectado em um Nobreak, mas ainda continuo com duvida.

Tenho dois nobreaks sendo da SMS e outro da APC, mas no momento estou usado o nobreak APC 1500VA onde tem um Servidor IBM System X3400 M3 conectado com Windows Server 2012.

Neste Nobreak tem o Software SGM instalado, e em sua configuração tem a opção de indicar um script de shutdow conforme a imagem abaixo.



Também tem uma outra configuração conforme a imagem abaixo:



Duvida, preciso criar algum script para desligar o servidor no no tempo programado, no meu caso 10 minutos ou não precisa o proprio software do Nobreak se encarrega de desligar o Servidor Corretamente, antes de acabar 100% da Baterias?
Até onde entendi este modelo de Nobreak APC quando está com pouca carga ele hiberna, porém se a energia demorar muito para voltar as baterias irão acabar a carga e vai desligar o servidor abrutamente, isso não quero que ocorra.

alguém saberia dizer o que tenho que fazer?

Abraço

----------


## emilidani

Boa questao, eu usei esses APC UPC 1500 porem eles nao tinham essa função.

----------


## ccbsumare

Mas devo criar script ou o próprio software é suficiente?

----------

